

The Great Vowel Shift (Wikipedia) - sogen
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Great_Vowel_Shift

======
sogen
Also of interest:

 _The Chaos_ poem:
[http://ncf.idallen.com/english.html](http://ncf.idallen.com/english.html)

